
How do you move around in vim? - donutmonger
arrow keys or hjkl?<p>I&#x27;ll admit it, I use arrow keys so I don&#x27;t have to leave insert mode.
======
ddgflorida
I got used to using jkhl when I starting using vi back in the 80s, so I still
use it. Don't forgot about w to jump between words, and several other single
key shortcuts.

------
dozzie
^F, ^B, ^E, ^Y, zj, zk. I rarely stay in INSERT mode.

> I'll admit it, I use arrow keys so I don't have to leave insert mode.

Nothing wrong with this approach. If it works for you and is convenient, stay
how you are. (Unless, of course, you _want_ to change.)

------
aaron-santos
hjkl, but I make a conscious effort to default to wbe0^$% along with the
useful I and A to move+insert. I've disabled arrow keys completely.

I can navigate horizontally without issue, but I find myself using jk{} to
navigate vertically which tends to be much less elegant. How to you gracefully
move vertically? :<n> to move to line number? Something else?

------
dutchrapley
jklh, especially handy when you use plugins like NERDTree.

I use vim with a couple dozen plugins as my main text editor every day.

